# Hồ bơi trên mặt đất hình chữ nhật



## vtkong (23/9/20)

Hồ bơi trên mặt đất hình chữ nhật

hồ bơi hình chữ nhật trên mặt đất

@manolo_andre / Instagram

Nếu bạn có kỹ năng tự làm, hãy thử làm xung quanh bằng gỗ cho hồ bơi hình chữ nhật trên mặt đất. Đó là những gì Manolo Andre đã làm với mô hình Bestway này . Các đường thẳng làm cho dự án trở nên đơn giản hơn nếu bạn cố gắng tạo khung cho một hồ bơi cong.



06

trong số 12

Nâng cấp trang điểm

hồ bơi trên mặt đất có sàn

@vaughnhillhome / Instagram

Blogger thiết kế Carol Beckman và gia đình của cô đã xây dựng một boong bao quanh cho hồ bơi trên mặt đất của họ. Họ bao quanh nó bằng hàng rào và một cổng có mái che để đảm bảo an toàn và thêm sự tinh tế trong thiết kế. Vào mùa bơi, khu vực này được trang trí bằng đèn dây, phao vui nhộn và các chậu cây.

nguyendunga3 » 3drus - 3D графика, 2D графика, веб дизайн, 3d Max, Maya, Blender, ZBrush, Adobe Photoshop, vray, уроки 2d 3d web дизайна, Шаблоны сайтов, Скрипты

http://www.bsaa.edu.ru/bitrix/rk.ph.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw

nguyendunga3, Author at kitexchange | buy & sell used kitesurfing gear in australia

http://www.discoverbits.in/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

nguyendunga3

http://crystalise.co.za/dev/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=133796

http://truckcamvideos.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://ask.veye.cc/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

https://www.menorcadillo.net/author/nguyendunga3/

http://www.gonzalestravel.com.ec/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=62596

http://gel-nail-polish.co.uk/user/profile/14486

https://visual.ly/users/francklutz06todqgg/portfolio

https://magic-tricks.ru/user/nguyendunga3/

http://chernousovajazz.ru/user/nguyendunga3/

https://www.gaiaonline.com/profiles/nguyendunga3/45162762/

https://www.blurb.com/user/nguyendunga3

http://en.ask-ans.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://old.kam-pod.gov.ua/user/nguyendunga3/

http://www.typemock.com/answers/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://www.mickartvideo.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1608414

https://ola.oi.edu.sg/forums/user/nguyendunga3

http://georgia-news.org/user/nguyendunga3/

http://finger.sentav.com/user/nguyendunga3/

https://www.empowher.com/users/nguyendunga3

http://www.cnccode.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://www.usafreeclassifieds.org/classifieds/user/profile/142887

http://www.associazionehombre.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1593526

https://www.gapyear.com/members/nguyendunga3/

http://xn--80aakbafh6ca3c.xn--p1ai/user/nguyendunga3/

https://menak.ru/user/nguyendunga3/

https://setiweb.ssl.berkeley.edu/beta/team_display.php?teamid=883207

http://www.emozioniamoci.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=591544

https://weblib.lib.umt.edu/redirect.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw

http://prima-ballett.de/user/nguyendunga3/

http://zermattgroove.ch/zg2014/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=55423

http://web.imim.mcu.edu.tw/zh-hant/comment/483448#comment-483448

http://quoratravel.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

https://mail.34782.ru/user/nguyendunga3/

http://board4me.com/user/profile/124222

http://vpi3pl.com/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=1797807

https://sundaynews.info/user/nguyendunga3/

http://knsz.prz.edu.pl/forum/member.php?action=profile&uid=545623

http://www.buyselltrademyanmar.com/user/profile/272024

http://uaeartnews.com/new/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=25993

http://rust.freelan.biz/index.php?subaction=userinfo&user=nguyendunga3

http://www.interleads.net/classifieds/user/profile/154879

http://e-kafstires.gr/kafstires/the...ption=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=50998

https://lookbook.nu/user/7871954-Nguy-n

http://galerie.ghf-ev.org/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

https://www.pinterest.com/francklutz06todqgg/

https://www.princeclassified.com/user/profile/92873

https://letterboxd.com/nguyendunga3/

https://www.adpost4u.com/user/profile/111395

https://vistaweb.isi.edu/nguyendunga3

https://www.treasury.gov/cgi-bin/re.../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw

https://getsatisfaction.com/people/nguyendunga3

http://ww2.telechat.info/author/nguyendunga3/

https://www.vocabulary.com/profiles/A0T8YZVZYTOFDM

http://www.quickregister.us/classifieds/user/profile/130862

http://www.sicipiscine.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=449829

http://pandora.nla.gov.au/external..../1-xqCLGqBfQEADyvnI3Et9PSrYfNOEjAsG9b_tYL37Kw

http://www.laboratoriodellessere.it/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=473807

https://gorod-lugansk.com/user/nguyendunga3/

http://yed.yworks.com/support/qa/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

http://millenniumtechnology.in/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=3023389

http://Ellennation.com/index.php?qa=user&qa_1=nguyendunga3

https://www.genuitec.com/forums/users/nguyendunga3

https://showdream.org/user/nguyendunga3/

http://meela.in/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=16639

https://www.ted.com/profiles/22936474

http://www.farmacjachoma.pl/index.php?option=com_k2&view=itemlist&task=user&id=676275

https://www.genuitec.com/forums/users/nguyendunga3

https://showdream.org/user/nguyendunga3/

http://meela.in/index.php?page=user&action=pub_profile&id=16639

https://www.ted.com/profiles/22936474

07

trong số 12

Multilevel Deck Surround

hồ bơi trên mặt đất với sàn

Công ty Spa & Hồ bơi trên Mặt đất San Antonio

Làm thế nào để bạn kết hợp sân lát đá với một hồ bơi mới trên mặt đất? Mặc dù đẹp và bền nhưng đi bộ trên những tấm đá lát bằng chân trần không hẳn là một trải nghiệm thú vị. Những người xây dựng boong này đã đưa ra một giải pháp thông minh giúp giảm bớt quá trình chuyển đổi từ đá cắm cờ sang hồ bơi: một sàn đa tầng tạo ra một khung bao quanh cho hồ bơi, khiến nó trông giống như một mô hình trong đất. Sàn gỗ tốt hơn nhiều đối với chân trần của người bơi và chống trượt tốt hơn so với đá cờ. Các tầng của boong cũng đóng vai trò là những bậc thang rộng, thấp dẫn lên boong hồ bơi và có thể được sử dụng như một chỗ ngồi bình thường hoặc một nơi để tắm khô sau khi bơi.


----------

